# brass guides and Bosch Colt



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Perhaps my poor old bourbon soaked mind is slipping, but to use the PC style bushings with my Colt don't I have to buy a new base for the Colt. I know you guys have discussed this in the past but I can't dredge it out of the back of my mind.
I have lots of plans/uses for the Colt.
Thanks folks.:lazy:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, Warren.. or make your own...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

With 11.oo bucks you will have a way to use the PC guides in your Colt.

But I do suggest you get two of the plates, so you can drill one of them out to take on the 1 1/2" guides you will be glad you did..
Many of the bits that you can use in the Colt will be 1 1/4" in diam..

Amazon.com: Bosch PR010 Round Subbase for Threaded Temp Guides for Bosch Colt Palm Routers: Home Improvement

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=51152&cat=1,43000,51208,51152
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41778&cat=1,43000,51208,41778
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=41779&cat=1,43000,51208,41779
http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=49306&cat=1,43000,49306



========



sourdough said:


> Perhaps my poor old bourbon soaked mind is slipping, but to use the PC style bushings with my Colt don't I have to buy a new base for the Colt. I know you guys have discussed this in the past but I can't dredge it out of the back of my mind.
> I have lots of plans/uses for the Colt.
> Thanks folks.:lazy:


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Well fellas, before you run out and spend money on the Bosch base for the Colt that permits use of bushings do some checking around. You will find that the Bosch base is pretty much an unmitigated disaster.
I think Jim is right......try to build one on your own. I just wish I had the time now that I'm back at the "summer" place there are a million things to do!!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

What about it makes you think it's a disaster, Warren?


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Do some snooping around on various sites. Reports of warped plates, mis-aligned, difficult to center blah blah blah. I read a pile of it and thoought "who needs MORE grief than a guy gets in a normal day anyway".
Got with my old pal Pat Warner and he is sending me a pair including his off-set base, cut for PC type bushings.
But please DO read what people say about the Bosch plates for the Colt.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Just think you could have got one of the Milescraft plates and a snap on off set base for peanuts and it can also take on the PC guides and a real snap to center up on the Colt 

===



sourdough said:


> Do some snooping around on various sites. Reports of warped plates, mis-aligned, difficult to center blah blah blah. I read a pile of it and thoought "who needs MORE grief than a guy gets in a normal day anyway".
> Got with my old pal Pat Warner and he is sending me a pair including his off-set base, cut for PC type bushings.
> But please DO read what people say about the Bosch plates for the Colt.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Jeeeeeez Bob; NOW you tell me. Ha. Well, we'll see how these work for me. I agree with you guys that it would not be THAT hard to make a base or two and I HAVE done that for a #690 and an #890 but I am right up to my neck right now in lots of other stuff and when I get time to do something I want to be ready to go right NOW!!
I'll keep you posted.


----------

